# Zufallszahl



## lz9c1j (20. Dezember 2004)

ich möchte eine zufallszahl von 1-5 generieren. mit dem möchte ich dann ein torwandschiessen machen. hoffe auf eine gute funktion der zufallszahl


----------



## Kachelator (20. Dezember 2004)

Am besten mit rand().

http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/cstdlib/rand.html


----------



## lz9c1j (20. Dezember 2004)

also wenn ich jetzt eine zufallszahl von 1-5 möchte habe ichs so gemacht und es geht ganz gut:

printf ("Zufallszahl zwischen 1 und 5: %i\n", rand()%6);


----------



## Kachelator (20. Dezember 2004)

Da bekommst du die Werte 0 bis 5 raus. Besser ist rand()%5 + 1 -- dadurch wird die 0 eliminiert.


----------



## lz9c1j (20. Dezember 2004)

ah ja. habe ja geschrieb *1 bis 5. *Also danke nochmals  Wieder ein kleines Programm mehr


----------



## Tobias K. (20. Dezember 2004)

moin


Ohne jetzt meckern zu wollen:

Benutz doch die Suchfunktion des Boards! Diese und deine letzte Frage sind absolute Anfängerfragen die hier schon zig mal beantwortet wurden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## dorado (20. Dezember 2004)

Vergiss srand()  vor dem ersten Aufruf nicht.
Damit die "Zufallsfolge" tatsächlich zufällig ist


----------



## lz9c1j (21. Dezember 2004)

jep habe ich nicht vergessen. also wenn ich srand(); gemacht habe, kam meistens die gleiche zahl. habe srand ( time(NULL) ); wie bei der hilfepage


----------

